
New SARS-like virus in Saudi Arabia - ck2
http://qz.com/80624/the-deadly-new-sars-like-virus-in-saudi-arabia-is-shrouded-in-mystery/
======
qompiler
The bird flu/SARS is also back in China

[http://news.sky.com/story/1086087/bird-flu-death-toll-in-
chi...](http://news.sky.com/story/1086087/bird-flu-death-toll-in-china-
reaches-27)

------
andor
I can't scroll on qz.com unless I enable Javascript. Please fix the CSS!

~~~
ck2
Yeah that site is so weird - I have it fixed in stylish and forget that other
people cannot see it properly.

Try the Atlantic's article:

[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2013/05/ncov-saudi-
ara...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2013/05/ncov-saudi-
arabia/64798/)

